# Caption you art(s)



## skribs (Aug 13, 2019)

I'll start.

*Taekwondo*
Never skip leg day.

*Hapkido*
Ow ow ow ow ow!


----------



## drop bear (Aug 14, 2019)

MMA.

Sucking at something is the first step to being sorta good at something.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 14, 2019)

If you

- punch me, I'll take you down by single leg.
- kick me, I'll also take you down by single leg.
- do nothing, I'll still take you down by single leg.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 14, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If you
> 
> - punch me, I'll take you down by single leg.
> - kick me, I'll also take you down by single leg.
> - do nothing, I'll still take you down by single leg.



I know it isn't all the single legs. But it should have been.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 14, 2019)

Nihon Goshin Aikido - unafraid of contradictions


----------



## Martial D (Aug 14, 2019)

Wing Chun based MMA -

No, really. It's a thing.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 14, 2019)

In the never ending efforts of inclusivity, there is TKD. 
Someone somewhere will change something in the system enough until you like it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 14, 2019)

BJJ: Combat Cuddles


----------



## Danny T (Aug 14, 2019)

Kicks, Sticks, Ground, or Pound we don't care how it goes down.


----------



## yak sao (Aug 14, 2019)

Wing Tsun : keep your friends close and your enemies closer


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 14, 2019)

Kempo: get in, get quick, get out, restomp the groin.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2019)

Taijiquan
Slowly I turn.......

Xingyiquan
I'm going to hit you....hard.


----------



## Buka (Aug 14, 2019)

American Karate - Wha, want scrap?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 14, 2019)

Wushu - the most beautiful MA dancing on this planet.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 14, 2019)

yak sao said:


> Wing Tsun : keep your friends close and your enemies closer



Ironically grappling is keep your friends close and elbows closer.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 14, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Ironically grappling is keep your friends close and elbows closer.


I hadn't heard that one - a nice way to remember a key principle. I'll be using that.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 15, 2019)

Isshinryu - vertical punches, snap kicks to wedding tackle.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 15, 2019)

Jow Ga Kung Fu - Trust the technique


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 15, 2019)

Shuai Chiao - push the head down and sweep/hook the leg off.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 16, 2019)

Kwon Bup Karate-old school, still around.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Aug 16, 2019)

Isshinryu - There are no conventional blocks.  A block is simply the first move of your offense.


----------



## dunc (Aug 17, 2019)

BJJ - no eye contact


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 17, 2019)

BJJ - You can't take me down if I'm already on the ground.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Aug 18, 2019)

*Uechi Ryu*
Sticks and stones wont break my bones, Its only names that will hurt me.


----------

